# Rhino Goo - Cleaning Product?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I was at a big Motocross meeting yesterday, and this company "Rhino Goo" were there selling their cleaning product.

http://www.rhinogoo.co.uk/

They were doing some good deals, well i say good but i have no idea if it's actually any good as a product so i didn't buy any - they didn't even have a decent demo but the sales guy was saying it's going to be the biggest thing around next year, far better then Muc-Off etc.

To me, it looked like a slightly diluted version of G101 so i did wonder if it was the same sort of thing....

Has anyone seen it or tried any?


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

website wont work? Do you motox a lot?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Garfy said:


> website wont work? Do you motox a lot?


It's weird but the site comes up, you just can't then click on anything - it's like a front screen....

Weird though!

A lot of the MX guys seemed to be using it, i didn't get any feedback as they were a bit busy but the brand as a whole looks quite "cool" but not sure what it's about really....

I go and watch when I can, but the main reason we went this weekend was it was the Vets race including MX Des Nations with some serious MX legends attending including some classic bikes... My Dad and his brother used to race so i've been going since i was a baby, so all these bikes and riders i watched as a kid were all there - real hairs on the back of your neck stuff


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't bother trying to click on anything as it's not a website as such, just a single untitled html page containing a jpeg image that looks like a website (right click > properties to see that it is just a picture).

Steve O.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Got a mate who's getting intothe mx craze, and he's always looking for new tracks togo and ride. Newbury is not that far fron Cardiff.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a fridge full of monkey spunk and I am not joking.

I got sent a case a few months back.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rhino goo said:


> we should get together and maybe with your spunk and our rhinos we could come up with somthing prety trick. lol


:doublesho :lol: :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

rhino goo said:


> Hi there fella,
> Im the sales guy who didnt have a decent demo,its very difficult to show a demo on this type of product,there was over 10.000 people there at farleigh castle on the weekend you seen us,and for me to show you how it gets dirt and grime of a object,i would need thousands of displays,Its a new american dirt and grime remover, called RHINO GOO fast action cleaner,and we are the only company in the uk selling this sort of cleaner which actually tells you on the product what is in it.
> There isnt no caustic in our products,unlike some i can mention,you *thought ours was slightly diluted,did you unscrew the cap and see the consistency of it.No i thought not,well we are all for criticism,but before you start making assumptions,get your facts right*.Do you follow motor cross,well if you do you would have headed over to sc sporthomes,and working out of there you would have seen josh coppins , josh uses our products,sc sporthomes uses us,and beleive me,there sport homes are the best in britain,price guide on a second hand sport home will cost you £200.000 . ryan thorpe, dave thorpes boy,who runs the ccm team are about to use us,and to top it off ,the reason why the web site is on hold, is because DEMON TWEEKS ,next year are going to be the sole mail order distributor,and a new site is being made.We must be doing something right.


Slightly defensive response there  I did in fact see it first hand when you sprayed it - and going by the colour, and what you claim it does i "assumed" or politely said here that it LOOKED slightly like a product called G101 made by Autosmart, it certainly seemed similar from what i can see. Believe me, if you saw how good G101 is - comparing your product to that certainly isn't a Criticism, you'd do well to see how good that stuff is - as would a lot of the MX guys to be fair.

I was just pointing out there was no demo being given as all you did was spray some on a clean metal pipe showing that you can actually see the stuff on there, but not how good it was at cleaning....

Re your comments on Josh Coppins and the mega SC Sport homes yes i was stood near there for a lot of the racing, but they were so well "secure" and fenced off it was hard to see what was really going on - I'm not doubting they used your product but i didn't see it anywhere or being advertised other then your stand.

I'm sure it's good stuff, the whole brand looks well established from what i can see but i wouldn't buy any sort of cleaning product until i'd seen it in action, or heard lots of positive feedback on it - that's all i was getting at 

I hope all goes well for you though, i'm sure if it takes off with the MX guys the other markets out there will quickly cotton on to it (such as this site with Car Detailing) so you'd do well to speak to the Mod's on here and maybe get them to demo some and write up a review? That's what i'd suggest anyway but at the end of the day, if it's good i'm sure it will get picked up anyway! At least it has a recognisable name and logo!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

rhino goo said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for the positive words,"cool", it was a brilliant meeting,we have a few international riders using the goo,and also a few top teams.The brain child behind it is an american guy who came up wih a dirt and grime remover,that doesnt contain anything nasty in it.We tell u whats in it,and we are the only company who does.There are cleaning proucts out there have been around for years,and so have there formulas:detailer: ,we didnt have mobile phones twenty years ago, but these guys are making the same stuff has they did twenty years ago. i hope to see you in the future, thanks again.


You are most welcome, as i said in my above post - i don't think you needed to be quite so defensive..... to be honest you should be glad your product is getting mentioned already on a Car Detailing site as believe me if it's good, these guys will make you a millionaire 

In all seriousness if you want to send me a small sample / spray bottle i am more than happy to do a test and write up a review - If it does what i believe it's supposed to, i'm sure it'll do a good job on my Wheel arches & Wheels of my car??

Just give me a shout if you want to get me to test it for you anyway, as i say the whole brand looks very cool anyway, so that alone can work wonders at getting people interested - i just want to see how it works myself (e-mail [email protected])

Thanks


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

rhino goo said:


> Hi there fella,
> Im the sales guy who didnt have a decent demo,its very difficult to show a demo on this type of product,there was over 10.000 people there at farleigh castle on the weekend you seen us,and for me to show you how it gets dirt and grime of a object,i would need thousands of displays,Its a new american dirt and grime remover, called RHINO GOO fast action cleaner,and we are the only company in the uk selling this sort of cleaner *which actually tells you on the product what is in it.*
> There isnt no caustic in our products,unlike some i can mention,you thought ours was slightly diluted,did you unscrew the cap and see the consistency of it.No i thought not,well we are all for criticism,but before you start making assumptions,get your facts right.Do you follow motor cross,well if you do you would have headed over to sc sporthomes,and working out of there you would have seen josh coppins , josh uses our products,sc sporthomes uses us,and beleive me,there sport homes are the best in britain,price guide on a second hand sport home will cost you £200.000 . ryan thorpe, dave thorpes boy,who runs the ccm team are about to use us,and to top it off ,the reason why the web site is on hold, is because DEMON TWEEKS ,next year are going to be the sole mail order distributor,and a new site is being made.We must be doing something right.





rhino goo said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for the positive words,"cool", it was a brilliant meeting,we have a few international riders using the goo,and also a few top teams.The brain child behind it is an american guy who came up wih a dirt and grime remover,that doesnt contain anything nasty in it.*We tell u whats in it,and we are the only company who does*.There are cleaning proucts out there have been around for years,and so have there formulas:detailer: ,we didnt have mobile phones twenty years ago, but these guys are making the same stuff has they did twenty years ago. i hope to see you in the future, thanks again.


So go on then - what is in it?:wave:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

rhino goo said:


> Ok ,i do apologise,maybe my words could have been mixed better.nick i will send you a bottle for a sample,if you email your address, .It is amazing stuff,we are also in the middle of
> making a new waterwash wax,that will be out at the begining of next year.Rhino goo fast action cleaner,is a dirt and grime remover,but also leaves a shine,there are loads of dirt and grime removers out there,but nearly every one out there contains cemicals which the side affects are damage, ie, tfr trafic film remover,yea it does the job,but it also contains cemicals which attacks rubber,all the stuff these turks are using in these closed down garages are wrecking peoples cars, for example,camper van, motorhomes,they have black streeks coming off the window rubbers,even newish ones,well that shouldnt happen,these campers or race homes are exspensive.Its down to what has been put on them,when vehicles are made abroad,and before they are shipped over to this country ,there is a protective thick spray wax put on to the whole of the vehicle,if you see the cars at the docks they look sticking dirty,well it that thick wax which covers the whole car.And then the the vehicle is transported to the garage, and then the damage starts, what next, they employ a young boy to TFR it all over to get the wax off,in turn damaging every rubber on that car.including the wiper blades.then polish it up,then you buy it.Well thats great on lorries ,but not any thing else.The cemicals in TFR are also in a lot of products out there,without saying any names,even the big brands have it in,if you use it and it burns your skin,you know it has nasty stuff in it.We have a trade stall at an autograss meeting in stroud this weekend ,if you fancy coming along,show your faces mention this forum and i will do it half price. Its a weekend out, if you fancy it drop me an email ] and i will give you the directions. once again this product is awsome. thanks for the comments:thumb:[/quote]
> 
> So you've told us what isn't in the product - what is in it? Can I have a sample as well please?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Did someone mention samples of a new apc? :lol:

If you havnt tried G202 (think G101 but more powerful) then I can send a sample to you in return for yours?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Ok, so we have a company who's basically had a days free advertising to plug their product. They've stated that what's in the product appears on the lable on the product, and they are the only company to do this.

Said company has been asked to post what's in the product. Upon doing so has gone silent.

I give them a couple of more minutes before locking the thread, or paying up to become a trader.

For Rhinogoo's info: Autosmart post the chemical recipe for all their products on line, on their site, couldn't be simpler.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

In all honesty if this product gets a possitive review from the members on this forum it will insipre others to try.

Sending a few samples out and if it works aswel as you say it will get great reviews and become a recomendation for future customers.

Few questions:
Whats in it?
Can it be diluted?
What excatly can it be used for? exterior only? interior?

Many Thanks
Andy


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

rhino goo said:


> Hi im back,
> just been on the phone to guy minshaw,the man who owns demon tweeks,like i just said early,demon tweeks ,next year will be the sole mail order distributor , check they catalogue out after crimbo. Ok you got me ,every person who sends me there address tonight,before 12 tonight will recieve a free 1litre bottle in the post,so send me your addresses,to . and any body who send me email after 12 will be politely told to wax off. lol.are you all happy now.


You have mail.

P.S. So what's in it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

sent email :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

rhino goo - please use the enter key now and again

my eyes are like >< reading that post of yours

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

David said:


> rhino goo - please use the enter key now and again
> 
> my eyes are like >< reading that post of yours
> 
> cheers


haha i was thinking that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

You got mail Goo Guy !! love trying out new products for the first time :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Sent you an email, looking forward to trying it out and posting a review on here. Cheers!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Ok, so we have a company who's basically had a days free advertising to plug their product. They've stated that what's in the product appears on the lable on the product, and they are the only company to do this.
> 
> Said company has been asked to post what's in the product. Upon doing so has gone silent.
> 
> ...


Looks like your polite nudge woke him up!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

See i hope you're all glad i posted this up now :wave:

Thanks though Rhino Goo, as i say i shall give it a good test and put a write up on here (as will many others now by the sounds of it)!

Good idea on the samples though, thanks again for sorting this!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mail Sent :thumb:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Mail sent from me too. Thanks for this - look forward to trying it out. :thumb:


----------



## nareshc (Feb 9, 2010)

Mail sent - thanks rhinogoo


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Mail sent. Thanks !


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Email sent. Its great to try new stuff.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Mail sent, Thanks and good luck


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mail sent - Thanks!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm im! mail sent :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

an hour and 5 minutes late! :wall:


----------

